# I did something fun today...



## Sukithefish'10 (Jul 12, 2011)

So I went outside today, trying to take advantage of the momentary break in the rain(its been raining here for dayz) and I noticed that anywhere there is standing water(containers and buckets left outside) there are some really tiny baby misquito larva, and I mean really tiny, so tiny that I got it into my mind that lucky(my baby betta)might just like to have a few as a snack. So I collect a few of these and put them into Lucky's little jar and do you know what, Lucky started to hunt them down,My Lucky, who has been moping at the bottom of his jar since forever actually started swimming around his little jar and munching down those little 'squito larva like they were betta potato chips...Now that might not be your standard Idea of fun, but for me, seeing my mopy little betta baby happy and with a full tummy...it was awesome ;-)


----------



## RobertTheFish (Jul 14, 2011)

I would love to do that, but I'm way too afraid of whatever parasite you would find in a puddle around here...


----------



## Sukithefish'10 (Jul 12, 2011)

I know what you mean, but its not like I poured puddle water into my baby bettas jar, I netted the baby misquito larva from buckets of rain water...I usually treat my betta's with these whenever I am trying to condition them and have not yet had a problem, though I do understand the risk involved...I just really wanted to perk up my little betta since he's been so moppy lately, and its rare that you find misquito larve small enough for a baby betta, I took advantage of the situation and it worked out well...My baby is happy again and so am I ;-)

...of course I am not suggesting this for anyone else, this is something I do, and I understand the risks, misquitos are the betta's natural food of choice and they respond really well to it is all...of course there is always a risk but then that's life...


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Great live food for him!
Glad you made him happy


----------



## Sukithefish'10 (Jul 12, 2011)

XD me too, its always fun to introduce your fish to a new treat ;-)


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

A fly landed in my tank one day when I had the lid open for maintenance and my African butterfly fish went nuts. The fly didn't last long and it was awesome to watch this fish eat its natural diet. 

In short: I would have done the same thing


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

Me to, I used to feed my oscars baby goldfish from my pond all the time


----------



## PhsychoFish (Apr 10, 2011)

cute!!! X3


----------



## eclipse (Jun 2, 2011)

i also randomly thought of feeding my fish a fly i caught. so now my oscar eats the flys i catch and today i dropped a mealworm in and my oscar went crazy. all the other fish seem interested as well but they just nibble because their mouths are not big enough.


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yesterday my betta had a fruit fly... For some reason it died right when it got in the water but im sure he thought it tasted good


----------



## Sukithefish'10 (Jul 12, 2011)

Poor fruit fly XD LOL


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

grogan said:


> A fly landed in my tank one day when I had the lid open for maintenance and my African butterfly fish went nuts. The fly didn't last long and it was awesome to watch this fish eat its natural diet.
> 
> In short: I would have done the same thing


We fed ours mosquitoes that we caught around the house and they loved them!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I have fly larvea and only 1 out of 3 of my bettas eat it and it's my betta Sassy, who I named today... She'll only eat them out of my hand, but my blue gill love them!!! It must be fun to give em mosquito larvea and watch the babys hunt!!! I wish I had some lol!!! That sounds funny!


----------

